# 2011 Nissan Rouge weird problem just happened



## Michael Toro (Apr 3, 2019)

Hey, so my sister has this 2011 Nissan Rouge that all of the sudden just scared the crap out of her. She's had this check engine light on for about a while now (p0101- something about the maf sensor I think) but all of the sudden, while driving to work and stopping at a red light, her brake light, oil light, and other lights all turned on in the dashboard with no hesitation. When the light turned green and she put her foot on the accelerator, she felt as through the car was beginning to roll backwards. Panicking, she put her foot on the brake twice, and luckily the car responded. A few seconds later, her car started moving forward again when she hit the accelerator again. Does anyone know out there what this means and if it has any connection to the check engine light code she got (p0101)?


----------



## James Lawrence (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi,
They may be connected... But you should seek the advice of a certified professional to be sure. The Mass Air Flow sensor is designed to measure the air entering the engine. A contaminated or failed mass air flow sensor cannot measure the amount of air flow correctly. This causes the engine computer to miscalculate the amount of injected fuel. As a result, a bad mass air flow sensor causes various driveability problems, including a no-start, stalling, lack of power and poor acceleration. In addition, a faulty mass air flow sensor will cause the Check Engine or Service Engine Soon light to come on and possibly trigger other DTC's in the vehicle. If you have a DTC (Diagnostic Trouble Code) for a MAF. I would recommend having it replaced prior to any further diagnostic. This is a very inexpensive repair.


----------

